# Citrus De-greaser or similar



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Does anybody know where I can get some in NI I really don't want to pay for postage on such a bulky item..

Thanks.
Ronnie


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

We have Citrus Wash in 16 oz and dillutes anything between 10 ,20 to 1 if that helps


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello David I was looking to get a gallon of it but I might get some to start with as I am not ot of stuff and need a wee order..


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

No bother :thumb:


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Minis NI in Ballymena does gallons of Meguiars Safe-D-Greaser and Body Solvent.


----------

